#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  Line chart: how to produce one like given sample

## crouch88

Hi, I can create the bar charts given in the picture below.

But how do I create the blue line chart? It sorta looks like just the top line of a separate bar chart, if that helps u generate ideas.

Thanks.

line chart sample.PNG

----------


## Pepe Le Mokko

Andy has got some nice charts http://www.andypope.info/charts.htm

----------

